# 67 Deluxe



## mrg (Feb 16, 2019)

Had a couple of questions about this 67 Deluxe Violet  I'm working on, first was missing front brake so I put one off a 68 that seems right (my 65's have a earlier Schwinn script calipers not schwinn approved) but not sure of the color of cable hosing and weather to use pointy or ball end brake lever, also did they ever use this seat ( silver stripe) on later deluxe or would it be a silver tufted like on some fastbacks. I have not done much with these later Sting-Rays execpy krats so any help wouls be great.


----------



## videoranger (Feb 19, 2019)

A Weinmann 890 with a red Washer and an eye stabber lever with red dot would be correct for your 67. Nice find, should clean up nice. stencils are available on the bay for the darts and very nice guard re-screens are available from https://www.koolestuff.com/


----------



## mrg (Feb 20, 2019)

videoranger said:


> A Weinmann 890 with a red Washer and an eye stabber lever with red dot would be correct for your 67. Nice find, should clean up nice. stencils are available on the bay for the darts and very nice guard re-screens are available from https://www.koolestuff.com/



It's a Nov. 67. I think your right but around then the switched (or also used) Schwinn Approved - TYPE MS3.1 on 68's, so when did they switch. My seat looks 68 Deluxe but being a Nov 67 could it be right?, it sure more comfortable to ride than the flat sided deep tuft shown in the catalog/parts list?


----------



## mrg (Mar 4, 2019)

Been doing a little work on my 67 Deluxe and it's almost where I want it, I don't really like white wall on Stingray's ( not even on my Super Deluxe's ) but this kinda needed them !, plus Deluxe's came with WW and Super Deluxe's came both ways.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 5, 2019)

Lookin' real nice!

 I would next take care of that chain .


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 5, 2019)

I love it.  Really nice.


----------



## mrg (Mar 5, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> Lookin' real nice!
> 
> I would next take care of that chain .
> View attachment 959110
> ...



Hit both chains with Tri-Flo before today’s ride then will take them off, clean & relube


----------

